# foliage problem



## stickyickie (Aug 14, 2016)

not sure what the problem is.  leafs don't look right maybe some one can help me out i dint see nothing on the deficiency chart. i know i don't over water them maybe under water. i use liquide ferts at 12-4-8 once a week. the first 2 pics the leaves are rinckled not sure why. the last 2 picks the leaves look real skinny around the top but as you go down it looks allright.thanks for any advice you can give me 

View attachment IMG_2870.jpg


View attachment IMG_2871.jpg


View attachment IMG_2872.jpg


View attachment IMG_2873.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2016)

Is it by any chance root bound?


----------



## stickyickie (Aug 14, 2016)

here are the pots i got them in. the last pic is another plant i got with no problems. how do i check if they are root bound? thanks 

View attachment IMG_2874.jpg


View attachment IMG_2875.jpg


View attachment IMG_2876.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 14, 2016)

That has all the signs of a calcium/magnesium deficiency. More magnesium than calcium. Do you add any of these to your soil?

However, many issues are the result of pH getting off and locking out nutrients. Being outside, if they get rained on, its very easy to get the pH out of proper range because the rain water may be very acidic or alkaline which can pull the pH off in the soil.

If you are in organic medium and feed organic then it could be your microbe herd is weak or dead. This could be the result of pH getting off too far and killing them.

However, It could be that the plant is root bound and not able to keep the feeder roots alive. I would start with pH and cal/mag and if they aren't the problem then look at repotting.


----------



## stickyickie (Aug 14, 2016)

thanks hushpuppy i added a little bit of lime to the soil when i started them. i feed as i go. how do i get more magnesium and calcium. cane i add some lime for calcium maybe a top dress? and what about magnesium? can i realy repot when they are so old? they are about 2 weeks into flower


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 15, 2016)

I also would recommend that you change your fertilizer to something with less N and more P for flowering.  What kind of fertilizer you using?  Do they have a flowering formula available?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 15, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess made a very good point about lowering nitrogen and increasing Phosphorous around the time that you are going to flower. 

The sweet lime(dolomitic lime not calcitic lime) will supply all of the calcium and magnesium you need. I would top dress with it and then work it into the soil if possible then water it in at next watering. 

If they(the root balls) are too big to transplant then they should be ok as long as you feed them very regular. This is because in "natural"(aka Organic) soil, the plants actually eat much of that soil and will quickly run out of needed nutrients, especially if the plants are nute hogs as some of them can be. That is where you can make a huge difference by making(or buying) nutrient tea to water/feed them. Plants that size, I would feed every time I watered if I was using nute tea. That will help them from getting root bound as bad because the roots won't go searching for the nutrients.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 16, 2016)

Organic nutrient teas will only work if you are organic though and have a good microherd going.  

You have a long way to go.  And flowering plants can be nute hogs as hushpuppy mentioned.  I would also recommend transplanting if possible.  I believe that any stress in transplanting would be less than another 8 weeks or so of being rootbound.  Are the roots trying to grow through the drain holes of the containers?


----------



## stickyickie (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks everyone for the help. i top dress with some line and watered it in. i dont have no flowering formula i have to go get some only thing i got around is walmart  so i will be looking there for fertilizer with p in it and less n. not sure if the roots are growing through the drain holes have not check that yet but i will. so you are saying to fertilize them every time i water? i pretty much have to water them everyday.have any one herd of making a molases tea for your plants? i herd it was good for them the sugar. thanks again everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey Sticky... what soil are you in? If you are organic then you could use the molasses once a week or so. BUT in order to have the plant be able to use the molasses you need to have a very active soil, active with mychorrazea (sp) and living microbes that eat the molasses and  then they feed the plant...kinda..  Sorry, kinda stoned. So if you put molasses on a soil that is being fed synthetically, the molasses will just sit there, so no you don't use it.

Your plants look pretty good. Be sure to give them a dry period, they like that. So don't let them get too soggy. Let them dry between waterings. If it is really hot that may mean you do water every day. Too much watering though will make a plant wilt and die.. so just a heads up.. you look like you are doing well.


----------



## stickyickie (Aug 18, 2016)

thanks rose i'm not organic just yet so i will hold off on the molasses. yes its pretty hot during the day i'm sure it don't help being in black pots. sometimes i think i go to long between watering because they start to wilt and that is only about day and half or 2 days. i need to but more effort in my soil i think it drains way to fast and it don't hold much water that's why i got to water so often. i don't like to see my girls wilting. thanks again rose


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 24, 2016)

stickyickie said:


> thanks rose i'm not organic just yet so i will hold off on the molasses. yes its pretty hot during the day i'm sure it don't help being in black pots. sometimes i think i go to long between watering because they start to wilt and that is only about day and half or 2 days. i need to but more effort in my soil i think it drains way to fast and it don't hold much water that's why i got to water so often. i don't like to see my girls wilting. thanks again rose


 
 there are soo many issues one can have while locked in a pot. if u had an area outdoors, where u could add some good black loam. rototill in with some compost. u will have a growing bed with monster plants and very few issues. jmo..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 31, 2016)

I, on the other hand would have a dried up crispy handful of sticks and a few dead leaves that didn't get eaten by bugs if I moved outside :doh:


----------



## Gooch (Sep 4, 2016)

if i had to guess i would say over watering, not letting it dry out,  how often are you watering it, and are you watering to to a specific runoff? Typically in soils/soiless its best to let the medium cork before watering. Yes i was corked when i wrote that originally lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey Gooch were you "Corked" when you typed that?:doh::giggle:  I get a little rough with the spelling after a couple bowls of flowers myself


----------



## Gooch (Sep 11, 2016)

there are very few moments in my day when i am not "corked" lol and spelling is the furthest thing from my mind


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 11, 2016)

Gooch said:


> if i had to guess i would say over watering, not letting it dry out, how often are you watering it, and are you watering to to a specific runoff? Typically in soils/soiless its best to let the medium cork before watering. Yes i was corked when i wrote that originally lol


 

I agree....... over watering.


----------

